# How do you see yourself Dying?



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I dunno if this was the right place to post it so I apologize in advance.

But how do you yourself coming to your end? Personally it's something I've given quite abit of thought.

I thought that cause my dream is to travel alot when I'm older I'll probably die on one of my trips when I'm god knows how old.

Maybe I'll trip and fall of a cliff or get mauled by a wild bear somewhere.

If not I'll probably get bored off life and blow my brains out at some point.

But that whole dying of natural causes thing is just not for me.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> I dunno if this was the right place to post it so I apologize in advance.
> 
> But how do you yourself coming to your end? Personally it's something I've given quite abit of thought.
> 
> ...


I always imagine myself falling off something.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I dont know how but id imagine it will be before my time...


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I will die from liver failure if I continue to drink the amount I need to to feel a buzz/drunk. I will probably have thta happen in my early 50's to mid 60's is my guess.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> I will die from liver failure if I continue to drink the amount I need to to feel a buzz/drunk. I will probably have thta happen in my early 50's to mid 60's is my guess.


I've never drunk much before the last few days. I've drank rum, vodka, and whiskey the 2 days. Today I even threw up after a couple of hours of drinking. I tell you what, I wasn't depressed at all the last couple of days though.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Cancer.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

ravens said:


> I've never drunk much before the last few days. I've drank rum, vodka, and whiskey the 2 days. Today I even threw up after a couple of hours of drinking. I tell you what, I wasn't depressed at all the last couple of days though.


Yeah, but if you got drunk enough to throw up, I assume you might have felt hung over the enxt day? When I drink a lot, I am pretty depressed the next day. I think ti just takes a toll on my body and my head hurts like crap and I can't thinks traight and I begin to become depressed and a little paranoid. it almost isn't worth the blind fun fromt he night before!!!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Probably getting hit by a car.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Yeah, but if you got drunk enough to throw up, I assume you might have felt hung over the enxt day? When I drink a lot, I am pretty depressed the next day. I think ti just takes a toll on my body and my head hurts like crap and I can't thinks traight and I begin to become depressed and a little paranoid. it almost isn't worth the blind fun fromt he night before!!!


Yesterday I drank from about 12 pm until about 4. This morning I did wake up with a terrible headache. Today I started drinking about 10 am and stopped about 3 pm. I threw up today and that's when I stopped. I don't know how it will be tomorrow morning. I even drank 2 beers yesterday but I didn't drink any beers today. I don't have a headache right now but who knows about tomorrow.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I always believed I would be hit by a train when I'm 100.


Well, if I live that long.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Maybe heart attack or some freakish accident.


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

Car accident I bet....lol


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Suicide if not cancer first. Or as a result of stepping in front of a vehicle because I'm fed up with being ignored as a pedestrian.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Suicide or cancer.


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

I've decided I don't want to live past 50 so on my 50th birthday probably suicide somehow nothing painful or bloody of course


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Suicide, cancer, heart attack, or aneurysm most likely.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Heart attack.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Malnutrition/Suicide


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Cancer seems most likely :afr


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm a hypochondriac so I think it'll probably be cancer. Although if I get cancer, I'll want to commit suicide to avoid the agony of my final days.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

With some kind of disease. I would drop dead in my house.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Meli24R said:


> I'm a hypochondriac so I think it'll probably be cancer. Although if I get cancer, I'll want to commit suicide to avoid the agony of my final days.


Me too. :no


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably get hit by a car when out running, or something that would win a Darwinian award.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Being stabbed.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Old age.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Probably from pneumonia since I have been suffering from vasomotor rhinitis, and allergic rhinitis since my teen years. It gets more severe as I get older.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Jumping from a 10 story building is most effective, I think I will choose that And I like to do it in a crowded populated place on rush hour, with a note attached to me about SA. That place wouldn't be hard to find in a 3 million inhabitants city.

Apart of solving my problems, I also want to raise awareness about this condition and its consequences, condition not well known (or not known at all) in my country.

Yeah I'm crazy I know, but it's not my fault for this.


----------



## Disintegration (Sep 8, 2012)

Alone.
Perhaps falling to my death...


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Slipping on an icy patch of ground and, in effect, hitting my head on a tombstone while walking around in a cemetery on a cold winter night.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Loneliness..oh wait that only kills you inside..suicide then or old age.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Some type of freak accident.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah, the majority of us are going to die of some form of cancer.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

While headbanging at age 114.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

suicide or heart attack


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

copper said:


> Probably from pneumonia since I have been suffering from *vasomotor rhinitis, and allergic rhinitis* since my teen years. It gets more severe as I get older.


This is the fancy term for runny nose.

Vasomotor rhinitis = runny nose not due to allergies. I doubt any death certificate exists that lists runny nose as cause of death.


----------



## Gribble (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, if the depression is gone for good, I don't get any other diseases and I manage to avoid car crashes and other accidents for the next 70-80 years, I'll probably just live out my life as well as I can and die when I'm supposed to, hopefully with dignity. Of cancer probably! Don't most people over 70 have cancer of some kind?

But given my plans for the immediate future, it's not all that unlikely that I might fall off a cliff or freeze to death. Or die of dehydration. Or drown! Or starve. Uhh… maybe I need new hobbies… haha naaaaw :b

See you in a retirement home, guys

Some of you


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

Most likely due to a health related problem. I have high blood pressure in my genetics and eat bad.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Either shot or stabbed because I pissed off the wrong ese.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> This is the fancy term for runny nose.
> 
> Vasomotor rhinitis = runny nose not due to allergies. I doubt any death certificate exists that lists runny nose as cause of death.


It also causes the blood vessels in the nose to expand causing congestion. Weather changes really effect me big time esp right now. The doctor told me I should go live where there isn't a big swing in weather extremes, but those kind of places are way too expensive for me to live in on a Human Services salary.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Car accident: caused by being distracted by a hot lady.


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

this thread is scary, I hope I become a vampire before the age of 40


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

death by snoo snoo


----------



## weiwuwei (Sep 7, 2011)

suicide or heart attack


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

My family has a history of heart disease so I would say heart attack. There is also cancer so it maybe cancer. If I keep drinking like I am then my liver might just explode though.


----------



## ChadsWick1234 (Oct 31, 2009)

*self destruction*



TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> I will die from liver failure if I continue to drink the amount I need to to feel a buzz/drunk. I will probably have thta happen in my early 50's to mid 60's is my guess.


 yes I can relate to this post so will I. I might have one or two beers during the work week. But on my 2 days off I drink a 12 pack or more binge drinking is worse. It wouldn't matter if you exercise everyday eat healthy no stress you going to die anyway enjoy life. If I was a celeb and had access to all there drugs I would do those to screw it I would enjoy the experience.


----------



## Primordial Loop (Apr 5, 2011)

Attempting nuclear fission in my kitchen.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Probably choking on a ham sandwich while watching "Freddy Got Fingered."


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

My pancreas failing on me after an indulgent midnight snack in my 40s.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Some sort of heart thing,heart attack probably due to the fact my family having heart trouble and the fact my heart does not feel right at all.


----------



## farmer1 (Jul 3, 2012)

shotgun


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Alone, and my corpse being eaten by my cats.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

I picture cancer or a heart problem. I think my preferred way would be me being 120 years old in the midst of an amazing orgasm. Maybe a car crash. Just not sickness


----------



## nitro eh (Jul 18, 2011)

well i am kinda an adrenaline junkie so i could die skiing, hiking, sky diving, bungee jumping, cliff jumping, rock climbing or any other extreme sport/activity i might do later in life.

But theirs a better chance of dieing in a car accident so i guess i probably meet my doom when i least expect it. 

Hopefully that doesn't happen as i plan to live well past a 100


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

I'll probably just die in my bed of some kind of sickness or disease when I am way old.


----------



## OutOfControlPanel (Jul 14, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> How do you see yourself Dying?


Alone. My loneliness will be the death of me.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

I have no idea


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

liver disease...and it better be a quick death too, or else i'm choosing "accidental" overdose as the way to go


----------



## Insider (Sep 17, 2012)

The most likely end for me at this point is dying in my sleep because I am so underweight. I have been told this could happen in the past.


----------



## Ven (Aug 20, 2012)

Rember to look after your mother son...* stops and alien invasion with his sacrifice* something like that..you know the normal way people die


----------



## gfle (May 14, 2012)

Maybe something very dramatic


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm going to self-destruct. Just a matter of time.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Car accident. For whatever reason, I always had a feeling that I was going to die young. And considering how crappy of a driver I am...


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

I've imagined probably every possible scenario, which isn't something I'm proud of, the only recurring theme is being alone.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

Death from overwork, earthquake, accident... I have various scenes in my head. *shrugs*


----------



## loveymiller (Oct 18, 2012)

I really want to see Myself dying. I never Afraid of Dying.


----------



## loveymiller (Oct 18, 2012)

loveymiller said:


> I really want to see Myself dying. I never Afraid of Dying.


I on Facebook.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

Heart attack or lung cancer probably :/


----------



## J ROD3260 (Oct 24, 2012)

i'm going to die warm and cozy in my bed


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> I see myself being a few years older than what i'm now, crying in front of the mirror and overdosing some meds, broking the mirror in pieces and cutting the veins in my neck with a piece of that broken mirror.
> 
> That's pretty much how i want it to happen.


DUDE!!!! ..... are you okay?


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

kj87 said:


> DUDE!!!! ..... are you okay?


Yes i'm okay. I have possibility to choose when and which way i want to die so i won't flush that possibility down the toilet.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> Yes i'm okay. I have possibility to choose when and which way i want to die so i won't flush that possibility down the toilet.


It just sounds like the kind of death of someone who's in a lot of emotional pain. Why would you want to do that? :/


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> Yes i'm okay. I have possibility to choose when and which way i want to die so i won't flush that possibility down the toilet.


A broken piece of glass would be rather tricky to cut the major arteries in the neck. Would be rather difficult to cut deep enough to kill your self efficiently.

If you where ever to do that might as well do it quick and efficiently. :um

:hug


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I hope that I fall asleep and just never wake up. I would not want to die
of a heart attack.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

KiwiGirl said:


> I hope that I fall asleep and just never wake up. I would not want to die
> of a heart attack.


I'd prefer to die in my sleep as well, but I think I'd take a heart attack (if it was fairly quick) over cancer or another serious illness that left me bed ridden in misery for weeks or even months. My grandad had a massive heart attack and was dead in a matter of seconds. Apparently, he didn't cry out or appear to be in much pain..he just dropped and was out.

More than anything, I fear a long painful death. I feel physician assisted suicide should be legal.


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

By my own hand.
Or perhaps cancer, seeing as how i'm almost up to a pack a day.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Hopefully a drug overdose in old age.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Suicide.


----------



## Kiwong (Aug 6, 2010)

Possibly cancer, it killed my mother. Worry myself to death with anxious thoughts.


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

Idk
I don't want to live a day after my cat dies.

The dogs are my dad's so they have him.
My cat is mine he's the only thing that makes me want to stay alive


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

At times of high stress I get suicidal ideation thoughts, I want something to happen to me but will not do it myself. Someday when I am really happy something simple will happen to cause my death


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

By my own hand(but I'm trying to avoid that).


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

Overdose.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Hopefully when im asleep.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Insider said:


> The most likely end for me at this point is dying in my sleep because I am so underweight. I have been told this could happen in the past.


Damn i should be worried too! iam very skinny but not underweight, i dont think..... jeez


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

fetisha said:


> this thread is scary, I hope I become a vampire before the age of 40


I agree! i dont even want to be reading all this sh---


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I am positive that outside of a fatal accident, I will kill myself at some point. I'm not being emo or depressive; I just know that I don't want to end up old and decrepit, or die slowly from some agonizing disease. I want to go out on my own terms. I firmly believe that everyone should have the right to end their life painlessly and peacefully and it's a shame that isn't the case.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

suicide


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

I imagine the only way to see yourself dying is to have your head chopped off cleanly.

I hear the brain stays active for a few seconds.


----------



## No more Elysium (Oct 13, 2012)

Hopefully something will happen that gives purpose to my life and I won't have to worry about this.

However, at the moment I have absolutely no idea how long I will last. Suicide used to be a complete no-no but things are changing rapidly. If so, I want it to be very painful so people will understand how tough life was for me. Not so that they beat themselves up for, but if someone goes out by jumping in front of a train it looks like impulse. I want people to understand that life itself was simply not worth living for me, and that I really wanted it to end. People should see that if someone goes through that much pain to end it, he is beyond saving, and hopefully they don't worry too much about it. 

Not a very good explanation, better stay alive


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Or, if I can afford a trip to Japan...


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Most likely old age or age-related illness. Being run over doesn't seem that unlikely, as I am pretty clumsy, I have bad spatial awareness, and cross roads frequently. Suicide I guess could be possible if life gets much worse, but it's not that bad at the moment.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Evo said:


> Suicide.


:cry


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Suicide.Wouldn't surprise me. One of these days I'm gonna snap. I'm not suicidal butI dunno how much more of this I can take!!


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

Some one shoot me, to end my misery!!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Alone in the wilderness being mauled by a bear.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

I can see myself committing suicide before the age of 30, sadly. :um


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Suicide, terminal disease, drowning. 

Or in my subconcious nightmares, being a laboratory rat to experimental mind control drugs in a post-apocolyptic world.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Heart attack most likely. How I want to die is either shooting myself or dying of hypothermia in the wilderness though. Somewhere dark and pretty like Scandinavia. lol


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Car wreck. But I'd prefer in my sleep


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Falling off the roof of my mansion after an epic, weekend long Charlie Sheen style drug rampage. 


Gotta dream big


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

John316C said:


> death by snoo snoo


:rofl you win this thread


----------



## No Real Help (Feb 8, 2012)

I have no doubt it will be at my own hand, the only question now is when.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

I always felt it would be a car accident until I was attacked by a rabid cat. I had to get tested and then treated for rabies. A year has passed and I've only paid off 1/7 of that medical bill; now I feel like I'll die via disease, animal attack, or defending myself when a collector comes to rob my house.


----------



## TimeConsumer (Sep 4, 2012)

hanging


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Decapitation..seems like the best way to off myself, I've heard that you ramain alive for 45 seconds after..Imagine that, seeing ones body disconnected, must be the worst grief one can have. I still am looking into the train method, I believe thats how I will go.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

I know for a fact i'll be shot to death.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Cancer, definitely.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

I hoping it's quick and I can't see it coming.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

Suicide. Always thought I'd give in eventually.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Cancer, Pneumonia, falling off something, stabbed, shot, blunt trauma, zombie bite.....there's millions of ways to die.


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

jumping off a cliff


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

i see myself dying while not feeling any thirst after drinking a lot of water and being very very warm walking under the sun for some idealistic reasons and managing to make my point across while burning the water inside of me and releasing it through transpiration, then waking up in heaven
(im sure my answer is the most unique =D)


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

I actually see myself dying in a revolution that will happen soon


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

12/21/12 ... end of the world!!!!


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Gun to the head before I turn 30. :um
I'd prefer to die in my sleep. Just sleep and never wake up.


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

reckless semi-suicidal behaviour no doubt.


----------



## BoneAndDream (May 29, 2012)

In battle with honor


----------



## ImOnlyDreaming (Nov 4, 2012)

I've always felt that I'd either get into an accident or get some kind of disease.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Nuclear holocaust, lightning strike, torture murder. Only the fun stuff.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Taking a thousand bullets for my team.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Based on family history it will be a long battle with cancer, I hope for something quicker like being the victim of a serial killer or getting hit by a toilet seat from outer space.

Can't believe no one said autoerotic asphyxia.


----------



## Companion Cube (Jul 20, 2012)

Probably, some lung illness, or stress/heart attack...


----------



## theblackcanary (Oct 23, 2011)

I always imagine myself getting shot in the head or getting breast cancer or simply killing myself, maybe by jumping off a bridge...something horrible basically lol how depressing -__-

Dying of natural causes is kind of rare these days


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

Well I'm too much of a coward to commit suicide so I'll probably end up dying at home, all alone. It would probably be weeks before someone would come looking for my body...


----------



## Dan W (Jan 18, 2012)

Suicide :rain


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

suicide

i know one day ill break...

i think im going to be 28 when i do

ive been wanting to run away from home as a little kid, and then suicide starting a little before my teen years, and although its like an on and off thing, i have wished it, planned it, and grabbed pills once but never had the guts to consume it.

to be honest, the pills wouldnt of killed me, i later found out they were something else...so i would of been fine

looked like pills though lol


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I have this strong feeling I'mma die on some WW III battlefield...

Or get freakishly killed by a tornado while I'm living my dream of being a tornado chaser.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Alone and naked because of going into shower after poo. Sitting in a toilet seat.


----------



## Mr Deuce (Nov 14, 2008)

*I believe I'll die in one of these ways:

1. Accidental drug overdose
2. Suicide via drug overdose in the forest (Alcohol and pills)
3. Suicide via carbon monoxide poisoning (Charcoal grills)

:yes
*


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Falling from a cliff.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Since people with depression and anxiety usually have more health problems later in life, I am assuming due to the toll the depression and anxiety take over the years, I sometimes think I could die in my 50s and not really make it to "old age." I've had a lot of family members die in ther 50s, so some genetic component could be a contributing factor as well. Who knows...I could live a short life, I could live well into my 90s.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Chieve said:


> suicide
> 
> i know one day ill break...
> 
> ...


I had this plan once too, several years ago. Some pills can just leave you in a coma or persistent vegatative state, so just thought I'd throw that out there. Some peoples botched suicide attempts leave them in worse condition they were in previously.


----------



## CK1708 (Mar 30, 2011)

In my sleep please

But most likely shot (as the world is getting worse)

Heart attack and cancer would be good bets


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

in a serious car accident, caused by one of the idiots on the highway i use to get home from school.. :no


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

I hate to say it but if we're going to be completely honest, suicide. Barbiturate concoction or firearm.


----------



## cousin corona (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a feeling my death is going to be on the news

It's going to be one of those "how the hell did that happen? is that even scientifically possible?" kinda deaths


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

Heart attack, food poisoning, car crash, cancer. Nothing exciting. 

Has anyone else had that weird feeling that they're going to die young? I'm not depressed. I'm definitely not suicidal. I'm not even scared of dying or anything like that. I just have a weird gut feeling that I won't be around too much longer. I can't imagine my life past 35.


----------



## DesperateOne (Feb 6, 2012)

I'll probably die alone from old age in a bathtub and the neighbors will accidentally find the body weeks later.


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

If not by cancer or some cardiovascular disease, probably by my own hand.


----------



## JohnnyWhite (Nov 3, 2012)

OD


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

perhaps when im 70 still on this site tryin to work out what to do in life....:afr


----------



## nathalex01 (Oct 29, 2012)

Cancer.

Don't they say virtually everything gives you cancer these days?


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

I hope it ends like that music and all.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Chieve said:


> suicide
> 
> i know one day ill break...
> 
> ...


I didn't think I'd live to 30 but here I am at 30 years of age. Financially, socially, life in general, I'm still in the same place as I was 10 years ago. Actually, no. I had friends and somewhat of a social life back then. Socially, it did get worse as I aged but I think I've grown much more as a person because of that.

I'm a bit wiser and more tolerant now than I ever was. I think all this changed at 25, for me. I don't know what happened but my mind went from blaming others and blaming myself to wanting to get better and stop caring what the outside world thinks.

I hope in your case, that mental change comes before 25.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

morbid subject but suicide.

Bi Polar depression phases and suicidal flirtation walk hand in hand.

I don't really have a fear of dying, just a fear of what happens after. Looking at religious beliefs there are a few like heaven/hell or reincarnation but taking this into account the fact that various religions believe in different afterlife's who is to say which one 'got it right' - bit of a divisive problem in this world.

Ideally, I would choose reincarnation as another human and the next time round become a master of music production. But then there's a catch here as well.

1. If I reincarnate as a human, I could reincarnate into another world of total, or even worse off, misery and perhaps be on a conveyor belt of misery - that scares me ****less the most. Like I have a tainted / cursed soul that reincarnates into failure.

2. I could reincarnate into something completely different. I.e - I could be a bloody fish. Great, Music production fish - bubble bubble. Next stop Jaws.

3. I might find myself a more intelligent species but be a freaking alien on a totally different world or universe even.

Then there's Heaven. Well, my idea of heaven is just a massive party with electronic music playing.... yeah I know, I have a very limited idea of the place. But then, I might be socially anxious / depressive in the after life (another great concern of mine), and have a **** time there.

And hell.... well, according to some Christian teachings I would go there anyway for killing myself. Sounds a bit jaded to me. Born and subjected to a life of misery and then sent to hell for wanting to escape it. To borrow the words of John Cleese in Fawlty Towers 'Thank you God! Thank you so bloody much!' - throws fist into the air. meh - may as well post it, quite amusing : skip to 1.05 




I probably missed out a couple of other religious beliefs in the mixer, but then again we have had cults and religions believing all sorts of things since the year dot in terms of the afterlife.

And finally, nothing. You die. That's it. Some dark abyss. This one I find most unproductive as I like to think everything is sort of interconnected and continuous even though all galaxies indeed universes are doomed to go extinct at some point.

So yeahhhhhh..... had a lot of thinking and ranting behind this one. Think I have earned myself a cigarette which coincidently is my second way out.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Lmatic3030 said:


> I hope it ends like that music and all.







EXACTLY like this


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I'd prefer to die peacefully in my sleep. Just go to sleep and never wake up.

But I feel most likely, it will be suicide with a gunshot to the head. At least guns are easy to legally get in Texas it seems.

But yet, I feel that since I've already screwed up so many things in my life, even my suicide attempt would fail. I'd probably end up as a vegetable confined to a hospital bed for the rest of my life. Worse than now, worse than death. :no


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Phsss, I'm immortal.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Lightning or blue ice.


----------



## geoagre (Nov 17, 2012)

Yeah, but if you got drunk enough to throw up, I assume you might have felt hung over the enxt day? When I drink a lot, I am pretty depressed the next day. I think ti just takes a toll on my body and my head hurts like crap and I can't thinks traight and I begin to become depressed and a little paranoid


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Unless I start eating right and exercising, I'm gonna die from cheeseburgers. I may be skinny but that doesn't mean I've got a flat belly! Or a healthy heart! Don't be fooled by skinny people! That is all...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2012)

The planet will explode and then we will all die :idea :twisted beware of UFOs the end is near,only despair awaits for human race hahahaha,but probably "social murder" also know as suicide.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

For some reason, I've always believed that I'd die from cancer in my mid-thirties. If not that, then there's the slight possibility of suicide. Although, based on statistics, cardiovascular disease sounds like the most likely.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

ill probably be the victim of a lone assasins bullet, or a ninja star... either way im happy


----------



## Epimetheus (Nov 29, 2012)

Most likely off the nearest roof.


----------



## shyg1rl (Dec 9, 2012)

hanging myself or a heart attack


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

I want to drown. It seems euphoric


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Fighting off an entire army of global terrorists before being declared the paragon of the century by the Emperor of the World and his beautiful, buxom daughter - then I slip on a banana peel and die. 

It'd be totes lulz.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

In misery.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hopefully by a ruptured aneurysm


----------



## vstar401 (Nov 11, 2012)

Being thrown off a bridge violently and landing smack onto the road. Before I could die, two trucks run over me and sever the lower half of my body. 

A car swerves to the left to avoid what's left of my upper body, but fails. Hence, my head gets lodged underneath the car and my brains are splattered onto the road, creating a 10-feet long trail of brain matter. Where I finally died.

Hope you are happy now.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

By the fiery apocalypse that shall doom us all, obviously.


----------



## vstar401 (Nov 11, 2012)

Or alternatively ...


----------

